# boost display - very cool



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

saw this on audizine, how is it done?!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

It's called EFU 4U but I can't find the website. It also does oil pressure, valentine V1 remote display, oil temp and I think a few other things too.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> It's called EFU 4U but I can't find the website. It also does oil pressure, valentine V1 remote display, oil temp and I think a few other things too.


that is amazing. let me know if you find anything, i am very interested!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

http://boscoj.com/pics/EFU/Operations.pdf

Here is the PDF manual. The site and phone number is listed on the last page, but the site is down... Not sure it's available anymore.

If anyone wants to call Germany (I assume)... Let us know. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

Someone please say it's still available, I really want it!! This is the ticket for everyone who wants to keep their car looking original, like me for one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Only works with 2000-2001 TTs, in 2002 the TT switched to a CAN-bus system/ECU and isn't compatible with the EFU 4U. Last I asked (maybe early 2008) they still hadn't figured out how to make it work


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Only works with 2000-2001 TTs, in 2002 the TT switched to a CAN-bus system/ECU and isn't compatible with the EFU 4U. Last I asked (maybe early 2008) they still hadn't figured out how to make it work


son of a....


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I want this badly...

Steve


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

someone should start making these in the U.S., there is clearly profit to be made! :thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i think the only difference is the pin out's on the obd plug. I mean the Liquid TT guage deos the same things, only difference is its got it's own display. it'd be nice to keep the original dash display.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> i think the only difference is the pin out's on the obd plug. I mean the Liquid TT guage deos the same things, only difference is its got it's own display


NO WHERE near that easy! The cluster is on the CANBUS in 02+ model year cars - THAT is the problem. On pre '02 cars it was on a separate dataline that was easily tapped in to. If you mess with CANBUS and screw it up, you can cause some very bad things to happen, so troubleshooting and very robust code are required.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

I would LOVE this, and I have a 2001! Time to start doing some digging around


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

I found this one the other day.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I wish my car still had 19k on it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> I wish my car still had 19k on it


Our cars never have that low of miles. I'm pretty sure our cars come out of the factory with 60,xxx on them:sly:


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Our cars never have that low of miles. I'm pretty sure our cars come out of the factory with 60,xxx on them:sly:


Ha HA How true!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Our cars never have that low of miles. I'm pretty sure our cars come out of the factory with 60,xxx on them:sly:


52k here!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> 52k here!


Yours is defected


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

You peeps don't know what mileage is. 149,5XX over here.

And that is very cool ****. I like the liquidTT gauge, but the display is such a little square in a circle that I think it doesn't look that great. Plus it doesn't work with my modshack vent spacer.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Our cars never have that low of miles. I'm pretty sure our cars come out of the factory with 60,xxx on them:sly:


and with cracked Timing Belts!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

haha I have an 2001 with 32,xxx :thumbup:


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

HA HA ill have to get a picture of my friends 2000 180Q TT ATC he has 258,XXX with out a rebuild.
Blows by mine like I'm sitting still.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> haha I have an 2001 with 32,xxx :thumbup:


I would trade yours for a new one...with at least 60,xxx on it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ArTTemis said:


> HA HA ill have to get a picture of my friends 2000 180Q TT ATC he has 258,XXX with out a rebuild.
> Blows by mine like I'm sitting still.


A mildly seasoned TT:thumbup:


----------

